# Train Wreck



## vitocorleone (Oct 22, 2007)

I've got a really nice TrainWreck plant, and I haven't been keeping track of the flower days and I'm wondering when the best time to harvest this strain would be... I know, it depends on the kind of buzz I'm after, but I could use some ideas from some people that've smoked it and grown it.  

The trichomes are 10% amber / %90 cloudy....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2007)

*I'll try and get Hick over this way. I know he has grown and smoked it in the past.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome.....thanks! 

Hick? [email protected]?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2007)

*I think Hick went on a hunting trip and won't be back for a few days.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 27, 2007)

WELP, I couldn't wait any longer.... I'm still developing my patience skills... growing cannabis certainly helps....

Here we are....mostly still just cloudy trichomes with a few amber ones thrown in there.... I could've let it go a while longer but I wanted to get this whole plant curing.. I've heard that TW that has been cured for two+ months is INSANE...

I had two TW plants and the first one yielded 80+ dried grams and had shorter more compact branches and buds....which is odd since I thought they both came off the same mother... and the one that I just harvested has a WAAAY more fruity smell...wierd, huh?

The pictures are of a couple of buds from the TW I just took -- and they've been drying for two days....so, they would be bigger if they weren't shrunk from drying... :>

I'm thinking I might get about 3 ounces or around 90+gms dried from this outdoor TW that I vegged for 4 weeks from clone...



 PACE


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm.. not done the TW, TBG. Sorry vito ..
I have beans, but neither time nor space to crack em.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*My bad. Sorry about that i thought you grew some Hick. By the way Vito looks like some great bud and a fine harvest. Something you should be very proud of. Great job mang. *


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

**Wipes Drool**


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 28, 2007)

nice buds there man. mostly cloudy trichs will give your an uplifting head high, so enjoy


----------

